# Lake of the woods water levels



## sniper88 (Apr 19, 2003)

I go to lake of the woods every summer with my grandma and grandpa who have a trailer in Warroad Estates and this may possibly be the 1st summer that we wont' be able to go fishing. The lake is down 4 or 5 feet and we need about that much rain to even bring it close to normal. The way that I see it we wont' be able to get there this summer!      This really sucks because it is like a tradition.How long do u think that it will take to get back to normal? Thanks and i will pray for rain!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't made it up there this year, but I'm hearing the same thing.

I have heard, however, thta they're dredging the accesses. So you should be able to get out, you'll just need to find new ground.

I'm sure someone could give a better description than myself.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What Happened?I was up there last year when the lake rose so fast that boats attached to docks were floating down the Warroad river.Same time that Rosseau flooded.Have they had the dams open ever since?


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Just got Back.......The lake is indeed down but we got out without a problem. We put in at the public access in Warroad on Monday. As long as you stayed in the channel you were fine. Went to Baudette and put in on Weds, Thurs and that was fine down there.

Fish bit was good.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

We put in at the Cyrus landing north of Baudette on Sat-Mon this past weekend and the water is low, but we we're able to get our 19ft boat out to the main lake without a problem.


----------

